# MO Snow and ICE!



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Here are a couple of pics. These where at day break. Non of my other 100's of pics really turned out. So far, the first storm, we got about an inch of ice and a couple of snow. It is a slick bi$ch out there!


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

More pics if you have them and if you have time. Be careful out there. CNN has been showing some video from all the ice. It looks like it is a bear out there....


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Here are a few from the porch. Nothing spectacular but I'll take it!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice Truck.....The black looks awesome.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

02DURAMAX;351699 said:


> Nice Truck.....The black looks awesome.


Thanks for the positive comments!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I could have sworn that truck was a metalic graphite gray color. Please tell.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Didn't get much to plow in St. LOUIS just a little ice. Still waiting.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Fordistough;351719 said:


> I could have sworn that truck was a metalic graphite gray color. Please tell.


It looks that way, but it could just be the snow and salt and weather taking its toll. Only some pictures of it all cleaned up would make it obvious.

Awesome setup, BTW!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

It would be charcoal gray metallic. The magnetic signs are black background, they didn't quite match but when the truck is clean they look VERY close.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

looks like the snow we usually get! first some ice then about 2 inches of snow on top of that! Its a great time isnit it??? Just makes me want to drive the plow right off a bridge into a river!!!!!!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

4x4Farmer;351809 said:


> looks like the snow we usually get! first some ice then about 2 inches of snow on top of that! Its a great time isnit it??? Just makes me want to drive the plow right off a bridge into a river!!!!!!


It blows. You start the peal the ice then BAM the edge trips and you have to try and start the process all over. ICE SUCKS!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

The ice we usually get you cant even peel it off with the wheel loaders, all you can do is push the snow and all you do is spin while trying to do that. We usually have to go out and sand/salt and try to sofen it up after we get the snow off the top of it and then the next day go in a scrape it clean.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Good pictures PLM, at least you got something-plowable. (may all your lots be level like ours, when it's ice underneath!) 

350K less homes&biz's without power around here than the 12.1.06, to about 116K total yesterday (mostly restored now) and the elec-power is back on around here after 18 hours off, from yesterday's freezing-rain wave (that is presently melting off the trees in the 37-degree heat). With no higher than 28 on King Holiday Monday, tonight's belting of ice will be another ice management event tomorrow, since forecast for any snow was cancelled and updated to ice-only around here.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

:realmad: i know what you mean. been on call for the past 3 days and went out once, don't do anything but just two of our lots


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

At least you guys have been out.I went out for 1 hour to salt 1 lot.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Just in for the bathroom and a snack. We had about an hours worth of heavy "rain". That's when all of our power started to go out. It's a horrid mess. My father-in-law is the CFO of a local hospital and he called to tell us we are in a "state of emergency". It took this long to decide this?!?!?!? There is no salt for sale anywhere. No sand. We got lucky and scrounged up less than two pallets of water softener salt between everywhere that sells it.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Here's some pics just about 80 miles North of you.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

A couple more..


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

repo_man62;352546 said:


> A couple more..


Oh that's nothin Repo. I will take some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

hey repo, is that mainly ice or sleet or just a lot of both.? here in stl we got something like that in late nov. but that was little ice and a butt load of sleet. man did that make a mess!:crying:


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

ameyerman;352679 said:


> hey repo, is that mainly ice or sleet or just a lot of both.? here in stl we got something like that in late nov. but that was little ice and a butt load of sleet. man did that make a mess!:crying:


Alot of both...1" of ice...3" of sleet...12" of bust your A$$!


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Didn't get any pics, but trying to melt 3 - 4" of ice is no fun!


----------

